# R.I.P Little Bunny.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

As I was driving today I came across a little wild Rabbit just sitting in the middle of the road.
People just walked by and ignored the poor little one.
I parked up and went over and found that it was in a very bad way.
She was wet through with the rain.
He/she was suffering and making a coughing noise.
I could see that she was blind as well.
I picked the little Rabbit up and took to a nearby vet where they put her to sleep.

R.I.P Little one. I did what I thought was best.
Scamper freely and Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thankyou for stopping to help. RIP poor little bunny.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What a kind thing to do.
The poor thing had a peaceful parting from this life-the alternative is something I cant bear to think about.
God bless you for your compassion.
Maureen


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you for your kindness. 
Rest easy at the bridge little bunny. X


----------



## littlebowwow (Nov 20, 2014)

What a lovely soul you are, god bless you and the poor little bunny


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That was a very kind things to do. Rep sent your way.

RIP little bun.


----------



## cadylu (Jan 7, 2015)

I feel for the poor as the high price will eat into their pocket.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

You did the kindest thing for the little one.

RIP little one


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I "liked" the post for what you did...caring enough to stop and take it to the vets so its end could be peaceful. 

I'm guessing it was myxi...a truly awful disease and one I hope I never encounter again


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Polski said:


> I "liked" the post for what you did...caring enough to stop and take it to the vets so its end could be peaceful.
> 
> I'm guessing it was myxi...a truly awful disease and one I hope I never encounter again


It was
Life can be so cruel.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw poor little rabbit bless you for stopping to help x


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

jill3 said:


> As I was driving today I came across a little wild Rabbit just sitting in the middle of the road.
> People just walked by and ignored the poor little one.
> I parked up and went over and found that it was in a very bad way.
> She was wet through with the rain.
> ...


That was a very kind thing to do. And a very noble thing too - and a noble deed stands forever! A blessing on your soul.

A short life, poor little thing, but she passed over having known the warmth of human love and compassion ... And that is a blessing on her soul.


----------



## Whiskershiver (Nov 14, 2012)

You're a kind and wonderful person Jill3. It is hearing things like this that restores my faith in humankind.


----------

